# TSG46: Bring Out Your Dead: WebOS and Android Competition



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_HP decides to kill WebOS devices and consumer computers, Apple sues Samsung for tablets with rounded corners, iPhone5 might be coming in October, Google takes over the world._

*Download the Audio MP3 (Sorry, due to technical difficulties, there is no video for this episode!)

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty sixth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

HP plummets 20% to six-year low
http://money.cnn.com/2011/08/19/technology/hp_stock/

7 innovative features that couldn't save WebOS
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2011..._innovative_WebOS_features.fortune/index.html

Apple blocks Samsung from selling Galaxy tablet in EU
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/10/us-apple-samsung-injunction-idUSTRE7786RY20110810

iPhone 5 Launch To Hit Early October, AT&T Store Managers Warned From On High
http://nexus404.com/Blog/2011/08/19...really-really-busy-period-in-next-35-50-days/

Supercharging Android: Google to Acquire Motorola Mobility
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/supercharging-android-google-to-acquire.html

Google TiSP
http://www.google.com/tisp/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

